# What is 'Broadband Setup'?



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

What is 'Broadband Setup' for? I have this menu option and hadn't noticed it before... not that I nose around too much in my menus (only when I've heard that there's a new software version out there) -- I have L4.41. I've tried to search Broadband and network... and haven't gotten much info on this menu item. I realize what broadband is, but what does it mean to me? Can I network my DVR today if I'd like? If not, when? Also, if I did network it... what's the catch? Have to buy something extra from Dish? What will it gain me? Just curious


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

vampirefish said:


> What is 'Broadband Setup' for? I have this menu option and hadn't noticed it before... not that I nose around too much in my menus (only when I've heard that there's a new software version out there) -- I have L4.41. I've tried to search Broadband and network... and haven't gotten much info on this menu item. I realize what broadband is, but what does it mean to me? Can I network my DVR today if I'd like? If not, when? Also, if I did network it... what's the catch? Have to buy something extra from Dish? What will it gain me? Just curious


You can connect your Ethernet now. It will replace the requirement that you have a phone line.

1) coming soon some of the functions which still use the phone line, e.g. examining your bill, will be enabled over the ethernet.
Plans coming in the future include
2) ordering and receiving VoD programming that is similar to what some cable networks allow
3) programming your DVR remotely
4) other things are possible


----------



## vampirefish (Oct 19, 2004)

thanks so much!


----------

